# سلسلة كيف أتوب -6- الخطية تنبع من إرادة الإنسان باختياره الخاص



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء السادس
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*تابع أولاً**[FONT=&quot]: دعـــــــــوة التوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


*تابع [1] لمن تكون الدعوة*


*تابع شرح النقاط الثلاث لتحقيق الدعوة المقدمة من الله للإنسان*


·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
 ·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
 ·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
*·(3) الخطية تنبع من إرادة الإنسان بحريته واختياره*​الله القدوس بكونه محبة خلق حبيبه الإنسان منفرداً بتميزه عن باقي الخليقة كلها، خلقه على مثاله كشبهه بلا فساد ولا تشوبه شائبة ما، خلقه بإرادة حره [ وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا... فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته. على صورة الله خلقهُ [[ فأن الله خلق الإنسان خالداً وصنعه على صورة ذاته (الحكمة 2: 23) ]]... ورأى الله كل ما عملهُ فإذا هو حسنٌ جداً ] (تكوين 1: 26و 27و 31)، [ لأنه إنما خلق الجميع للبقاء، فمواليد العالم إنما كونت معافاة وليس فيها سم مُهلك ولا ولاية للجحيم على الأرض ] (الحكمة 1: 14)، ومن هنا نفهم كلمة [ فاستراح الله ]، لأن الله راحته في خليقته التي جبلها على غير فساد وزينها بكل الزينة التي تتوافق مع صلاحه الخاص...
 [ الرب خلق البشر من التراب ...
 وهبهم قوة من قوته، وصنعهم على حسب صورته،
 منحهم لساناً وعينين وأُذُنين، وعقلاً يُفكر.
 ملأهم معرفة وحكمة، وأراهم الخير والشرّ.
 ألقى عينيه في قلوبهم، ليُريهم عظائم أعماله،
 وليحمدوا اسمه القدوس، ويخبروا بعظائم افعاله،
 جعل المعرفة في متناولهم، ومنحهم شريعة الحياة،
 أقام عهداً أبدياً معهم، وأظهر لهم فرائضه،
 فرأت عيونهم جلال مجده، وسمعت أذانهم صوته المجيد.
 حذرهم من عمل الشرّ، وأوصى كل واحد بقريبه ]
 (سيراخ 17: 1و 3و 6 – 14 الترجمة السبعينية)​ ولذلك مكتوب [ لا تسعوا وراء الموت بما ترتكبون من أخطاء في حياتكم، ولا تجلبوا على أنفسكم الهلاك بأعمال أيديكم. فالله لم يصنع الموت، لأن هلاك الأحياء لا يسره. (لأنه) خلق كل شيء للبقاء وجعله (أي جميع المواليد) في هذا العالم سليماً خالياً من السم القاتل (معافاة صحيحة)، فلا تكون الأرض مملكة للموت، لأن التقوى لا تموت ]؛ [ خلق الله الإنسان لحياة أبدية، وصنعه على صورته الخالدة، ولكن بسبب حسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم فلا يذوقه إلاَّ الذين (من حزبه) ينتمون إليه ] (الحكمة 1: 12 – 15؛ الحكمة 2: 23و 24 الترجمة السبعينية) 

فالإنسان حرّ وله سلطان على إرادته، فلو فرضنا أن هُناك إنسان يحيا في مدينة على مشارف غابة وقد حذر المسئول عن المدينة أن لا يسير أحد في طريق الغابة لأنه غير آمن وضاع فيه الكثيرون، ولكنه بحماقة اندفاع الشباب أراد أن يستطلع هذا الطريق حباً في استكشافه، ورغم التحذير الشديد لكنه لم يسمع أو يصغي، لكنه مضى في طريقه عاقداً العزم على أن يسير فيه بكل إصرار، وأثناء سيره قفز عليه اللصوص وضربوه ومزقوا ملابسة وأهانوه واخذوا كل ما كان معه، واستعبدوه فربطوه بسلاسل وجعلوه يخدمهم، فبدأ يكل ويتعب تحت نير الاستعباد ويلوم الآخرين لأنهم لم يمنعوه بالقوة، مع أنه هو وحده المسئول عن الضرر الذي لحق به بسبب عناده وإصرار عزيمته.. 


 وهكذا كل واحد فينا حينما يسقط ويقع تحت مزلة الخطية المرعبة فأنه يبدأ في ملامة الله والآخرين غير معترفاً بمسئوليته عن خطأةُ الذي ارتكبه بحريته وإرادته بإصرار وعِناد قلبه وحده، لذلك مكتوب: [ لكن الأشرار جلبوا على أنفسهم الموت بأعمالهم وأقوالهم، حَسبوا الموت حليفاً لهم وعاهدوه فصاروا إلى الفناء، فكان هو النصيب الذي يستحقون ] (الحكمة 2: 16 الترجمة السبعينية)
  [ فرأت المرأة أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل وأنها بهجة للعيون وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر (خداع الخطية وظهورها ببريق مزيف). *فأخذت* من ثمارها وأكلت وأعطت رَجُلها أيضاً معها فأكل ] (تكوين 3: 1 – 7)
هكذا الخطية خدَّاعة، مُغرية وشهية للنظر، تفقد الإنسان اتزانه، تجعله كالأحمق مثل من يمد يده للوحش الكاسر ليُصادقه، فينقض عليه ويقتله، أو مثل من دخل في طريقاً مظلماً كُتب على مدخله تحذير [[ طريق وعر شديد الخطورة مملوء من وحوش البرية يؤدي للموت ]]، ولكنه اشتهى أن يجوز فيه ساخراً ممن كتب التحذير، مدَّعياً أنه لا يهاب شيء أو يخافه، لذلك مكتوب: 
[ الذكي يبصر الشر فيتوارى والحمقى (الأغبياء) يعبرون فيعاقبون ] (أمثال 22: 3)
 [ عقل الأحمق كوعاء مثقوب، لا يضبط شيئاً من العلم.
 المُتأدب يسمع حكمة فيمدحها، ويزيد عليها مما عنده.
 أما الغبي فيسمعها ويهزأ بها، وسرعان ما يطرحها وراء ظهره.]
 (سيراخ 21: 14 – 15 الترجمة السبعينية)​ لذلك الإنسان الذي يركض وراء شهوات قلبه بإصرار وملازمه، يُسمى عند الآباء المتمرسين في حياة التقوى ولهم باع طويل في خدمة النفوس: إنسان فقد عقله، وبحسب تعبير القديس أثناسيوس: [ مثل إنسان مجنون مسك سيفاً وطعن به نفسه ]


 يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ كل الجواهر الروحانية، أي الملائكة والنفوس البشرية والشياطين، كل هؤلاء قد خلقهم الخالق في حالة براءة والبساطة التامة (قبل السقوط)، أما كون البعض منهم قد تحولوا إلى الشرّ، فهذا ناتج من حرية إرادتهم. فباختيارهم حادوا عن طريق التفكير السليم ] (عظة 16)


 ويقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي: [ قد يقول قائل: ماذا يُمكن أن تكون الخطية؟ هل حيوان، أم ملاك، أم شيطان ؟ ما هو الفاعل أو الدافع ؟ ليس هو عدو يا إنسان، يحاربك من الخارج، إنها جرثومة تنبت فيك ]
 إذن الخطية جرثومة القصد السيء،* تنبع من شهوة قلب الإنسا*ن، وتتم بخضوع إرادته لها، لأن بدون الإرادة لا تتم الخطية [ ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية إذا كملت تنتج موتاً ] (يعقوب 1: 15)، ومن هنا يختطف الإنسان لنفسه قضيه تُسمى [ قضية الموت ] فيطرح عنه ناموس الله ليسقط بإرادته بعدما فقد رجاحة عقله بسبب جنون الشهوة التي عملت في قلبه فحركته ليموت بإرادته عن الله قاطعاً صلته به، لأن الله بكونه نور يستحيل تحتمله ظلمه، لذلك يهرب الإنسان الذي فعل الخطية من محضره تلقائياً، ويستحيل أن يعود إليه أن لم يحدث تغيير جذري في أعماق قلبه من الداخل بفعل فوقاني يأتي من عند أبي الأنوار، وبحسب مُسمى الإنجيل [ خليقة جديدة ]، ولكنها ليست مجرد خليقة جديدة عادية بل هي [ في المسيح يسوع ]، [ إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)...

_____________________________

في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*النتيجة التي نخرج بها من هذه النقاط الثلاث
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع و متكامل
و يشرفنى اكون اول حد يرد عليه
حضرتك دوما متميز يا استاذنا و التميز عنوانك
نعمة الرب تظللك


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضوع رائع و متكامل
> و يشرفنى اكون اول حد يرد عليه
> حضرتك دوما متميز يا استاذنا و التميز عنوانك
> نعمة الرب تظللك



إلهنا الحي يُشبعك من دسم نعمته
ويهبنا أن ندخل في سرّ الخليقة الجديدة 
لنحيا حياة التوبة الحقيقية في سر قيامته آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (4 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إذن الخطية جرثومة القصد السيء،* تنبع من شهوة قلب الإنسا*ن، وتتم بخضوع إرادته لها، لأن بدون الإرادة لا تتم الخطية


*درس رائع و سلس و بسيط أستاذي*
*سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك*

*تفهمت أنه بالرغم من كون الخطية *
*هي جرثومة القصد السيء النابعة*
*من الإشتهاء عموماً ... لكن بنفس*
*القدر " الله محبة " و هذه المحبة*
*هي العقيدة الثابتة علي مدار كل العصور*

*فأياً كانت نوعية الشهوات التي تعصف*
*بحياتُنا كبشر ضعفاء ... تظل محبة الفادي*
*علي حد سواء حتي بالخطيئة و الشهوة*

*إن محبة شخص رب المجد هي الدافع*
*و المُحرك الدائم لنا كصنعة يديه الكريمتين*
*و عبر لنا عن محبتُه بالفداء العظيم و الدم*
*الطاهر المسفوك علي عود الصليب ...*

*تكون الخلاصة بــ " إذاً أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة،*
*الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً "*

*آمين و حق و عادل*
*خالص الشكر من عُمق القلب*
*للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل*
*و كل عمل صالح يُمجد أسم رب المجد القدوس*​


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يملأ قلبك مسرة وفرح دائم في الروح القدس
ويهبنا كلنا معاً النمو والتقدم في عمل شدة قوته في باطنا كخليقة جديدة في شخصه الكريم
كن معافي مع كل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2013)

> لذلك الإنسان الذي  يركض وراء شهوات قلبه بإصرار وملازمه، يُسمى عند الآباء المتمرسين في حياة  التقوى ولهم باع طويل في خدمة النفوس: إنسان فقد عقله، وبحسب تعبير القديس  أثناسيوس: [ مثل إنسان مجنون مسك سيفاً وطعن به نفسه ]



موضوع رااااااااااائع وقيم ومفيد 
دايما مواضيعك ذو قيمه عاليه 
دايما مميز وبتفيدنا كتير 
شكراااااااا لمجهودك الرئع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويجعلها دايما مثمره 
​


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة في كنيسة الله
وصلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً، النعمة تكون معك
​


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2013)

*لك جزيل الشكر  ويارب الرب يكافىء حضرتك على تعبك وبقدر الاستفادة التى تعود علينا من  كل موضوع حضرتك بتطرحه امامنا .. بعتقد  انه مش مجرد موضوع روحى فى كل مرة بقرأ لحضرتك بشعر انك بتوصف حال البشرية بأفعالهم وردود افعالهم  بشهوات قلوبهم واخطاءهم وذلاتهم وحتى  فى توبتنا وحروب الشيطان لنا وهدم عزيمتنا ووصولنا اللى التوبة الخالصة بعتقد ان كل واحد منا  بيمر بكل اللى حضرتك ذكرته فى سلسلة المواضيع المتميزة جدا   كيف  أتوب 
الجميل ان حضرتك دايما بترشدنا وبتضعنا على الطريق الصحيح لكى نتجنب الطريق المظلم  بطرح حضرتك لاقوال الاباء وتفسير حضرتك لايات الكتاب المقدس بتسهل علينا كتير وبتفتح بصيرتنا لنواتج افعالنا وبتعرفنا الى اين نحن ذاهبين  وكيف نختار الطريق وكيف نسلك فيه ..

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطيك مزيد من النعمة شفاعة ماما العدرا وكل القديسين تكون معك  امين*


----------



## soul & life (4 يونيو 2013)

*لك جزيل الشكر  ويارب الرب يكافىء حضرتك على تعبك وبقدر الاستفادة التى تعود علينا من  كل موضوع حضرتك بتطرحه امامنا .. بعتقد  انه مش مجرد موضوع روحى فى كل مرة بقرأ لحضرتك بشعر انك بتوصف حال البشرية بأفعالهم وردود افعالهم  بشهوات قلوبهم واخطاءهم وذلاتهم وحتى  فى توبتنا وحروب الشيطان لنا وهدم عزيمتنا ووصولنا اللى التوبة الخالصة بعتقد ان كل واحد منا  بيمر بكل اللى حضرتك ذكرته فى سلسلة المواضيع المتميزة جدا   كيف  أتوب 
الجميل ان حضرتك دايما بترشدنا وبتضعنا على الطريق الصحيح لكى نتجنب الطريق المظلم  بطرح حضرتك لاقوال الاباء وتفسير حضرتك لايات الكتاب المقدس بتسهل علينا كتير وبتفتح بصيرتنا لنواتج افعالنا وبتعرفنا الى اين نحن ذاهبين  وكيف نختار الطريق وكيف نسلك فيه ..

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعطيك مزيد من النعمة شفاعة ماما العدرا وكل القديسين تكون معك  امين*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2013)

اساتذى العزيز/
انا سعيد جدا بهذه السلسلة الرائعة
التى تلمس القلوب قبل العقول
انها مفيدة جدا معلومات عظيمة
باسلوب جميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## keko0o (4 يونيو 2013)

*مستر ايمن احب اشكرك كتير جدا 
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
طريقتك جميلة جدا فى الشرح و سهلة لاى حد يفهمها 
بيعجبنى الامثلة اللى حضرتك بتضربها بتسهل على الفهم اكثر 
فى انتظار المزيد منك دائما 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك .*


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 يونيو 2013)

الخطيه فعلا جرثومه بتدخل لما بتكون المناعه ضغيفه 
والمناعه هى الصوم والصلاه يعنى علاقتنا بربنا ضعيفه 
فالاحتماء بربنا هو اقوى سلاح لقتل الخطيه 
لكن ربنا لا يجبرنا على محبته فلابد ان 
نرجع عن الخطيه بأردتنا 
ربنا يباركك استاذ ايمن ربنا يباركك وتكون سبب بركه لناس اكتر


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي خلقتنا على صورة مجدك في براءة ونقاوة طبيعية زرعتها في صميم طبيعتنا
لكننا باختيارنا ملنا نحو الخير الغير موجود وعشنا في خداع الخطية القاتل للنفس
فجلبنا على أنفسنا حكم الموت ثمر الخطية التي اخترناها بحريتنا
واليوم كلنا نتوسل إليك أن تدعم فينا نعمتك
لأنك خلقتنا جديداً في مسيحك 
فهبنا قوة التجديد الدائم المستمر
على صورته حسب تدبيرك آمين
_____________________________________________________________
لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا إخوتي لنحيا حياتنا الجديدة في المسيح يسوع ربنا آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك على السلسله الرائعه---




> [*]ويقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي: [ قد يقول قائل: ماذا يُمكن أن تكون الخطية؟ هل حيوان، أم ملاك، أم شيطان ؟ ما هو الفاعل أو الدافع ؟ ليس هو عدو يا إنسان، يحاربك من الخارج، إنها جرثومة تنبت فيك ]
> [*]


[*]
[*] عجبنى اوى كلمه جرثومه-- هى فعلا جرثومه---


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 يونيو 2013)

·       الخطية مرض خبيث أحتاج شفاء منها لئلا أموت أبدياً
 ·       الخطية خدَّاعة، خدعت قلبي الميال للشهوة
 ·       أنا المسئول عن خطيئتي، وهي تنبع من الإرادة، فأنا الذي أسقط لأني أسعى لأُتمم شهوتي
فعلا عن حضرتك حق
موضوع رائع ومميز جدا
شكرا استاذي
​


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2013)

المسيح إلهنا القدوس البار يملأ حياتكم قوة وفرح وسلام
وحياة مستقيمة ترضيه كل حين آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2013)

إذن الخطية جرثومة القصد السيء،* تنبع من شهوة قلب الإنسا*ن،  وتتم بخضوع إرادته لها، لأن بدون الإرادة لا تتم الخطية [ ثم الشهوة إذا  حبلت تلد خطية والخطية إذا كملت تنتج موتاً ] (يعقوب 1: 15)، ومن هنا يختطف  الإنسان لنفسه قضيه تُسمى [ قضية الموت ] فيطرح عنه ناموس الله ليسقط  بإرادته بعدما فقد رجاحة عقله بسبب جنون الشهوة التي عملت في قلبه فحركته  ليموت بإرادته عن الله قاطعاً صلته به، لأن الله بكونه نور يستحيل تحتمله  ظلمه، لذلك يهرب الإنسان الذي فعل الخطية من محضره تلقائياً، ويستحيل أن  يعود إليه أن لم يحدث تغيير جذري في أعماق قلبه من الداخل بفعل فوقاني يأتي  من عند أبي الأنوار،


راااااااااائع استاذي 
عجبني جدااا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك ويحافظ عليك 
​


----------



## aymonded (5 يونيو 2013)

ويبارك حياتك ويهبنا قوة حياة التوبة الصادقة بكل تواضع القلب ووداعة
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ونعمة آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (6 يونيو 2013)

> وبحسب تعبير القديس أثناسيوس: [ مثل إنسان مجنون مسك سيفاً وطعن به نفسه ]


رائع استاذي الحبيب .. الرب يبارك خدمتك و يثمرها لخلاص النفوس
يدعونا القديس القديس اكليمندس الروماني قائلاً : [*   لنهتم بما هو صالح ومُسِر ومقبول فى عينى خالقنا[1]. 4 ـ لنثبت أنظارنا على دم المسيح فنرى كم هو ثمين ذلك الدم[2] عند الله أبيه[3]. ذلك الدم الذى وقد سفك من أجل خلاصنا، هيأ نعمة التوبة لكل العالم. 5 ـ ولنرجع إلى كل عصر من العصور الماضية لنعلم كيف أن السيد[4] من جيل إلى جيل[5] " كان يعطى مكانًا للتوبة "[6]  لكل الذين يحبون الرجوع إليه؛ 6 ـ فنوح قد كرز بالتوبة[7] ، وكل الذين استمعوا له خلِّصوا. 7 ـ ويونان أنذر أهل نينوى بالهلاك[8] ، ولكنهم إذ تابوا عن خطاياهم واستعطفوا الله بالصلاة، نالوا الخلاص مع أنهم كانوا غرباء عن [عهده] [9]. *]  ( الرسالة الي كورنثوس . ص 20 )


----------



## aymonded (7 يونيو 2013)

وهبك الله ووهبنا كلنا معاً أصالة التعليم الحي الذي يتحول فينا لسيرة مقدسة شريفة في حياة كريمة مقدسة ومدشنة بدم حمل الله رافع خطية العالم، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------

